# My military partner rejects the idea of me joining the military.



## tinamays (19 Nov 2013)

Hello, 

I have decided I wanted to join the military. Just as a supply tech. I decided reserves as well to maintain my schooling which can be used as an career in the military. I understand that boot camp isn't the easiest.  nor am I looking for the military to pay for my schooling, which they wont.
A few years ago I was looking at joining the navy. I didnt feel mature enough back then to make that decision. 
Anyways I got shutdown about my decision.  I just sent out my application. It could be years before I get the process done. 

Any military couples on these forums for advice on both being military members.


----------



## Sparkplugs (19 Nov 2013)

I'm half of a service couple -- feel free to pm me and I'll do what I can in terms of into/advice/experience for ya.


----------

